# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Wasserstart

## Mick

hey leute vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen, ich wei theoretisch was ich beim wasserstart machen muss, den beachstart bekomm ich auch ohne Probleme hin, was mir aber beim wasserstart extreme schwierigkeiten macht ist: das Segel erst mal aus dem wasser zu bekommen ...kann mir jemand einen guten Tipp geben?

----------


## Howie

Wenns nen V8 12,0er Lappen oder son Spa ist, kann ich Dir auch keine Tips geben, ^^ , aber ...

Einige fassen weiter oberhalb des Gabelbaumes an und hangeln sich dann quasi runter
Andere wiederum unterhalb - hab ich alles schon gesehn.

Mir hats am Anfang geholfen, dass ich mit der Masthand wirklich den Mast gepackt und hochgedrckt habe, damit der Wind richtig druntergreifen kann. Dass kannst Du mit beiden Hnden am Gabelbaum auch erreichen, geht aber wesentlich strker auf die Beine, d.h. Du must aktiv wie ein Wasserballspieler Dich ausm Wasser versuchen zu drcken.
Wenn Du merkst dass der Wind druntergreift beide Arme langmachen um spter so ein halben "Klimmzug" auszufhren - wenn Du schon vorher die Arme angewinkelt hast isses viel schwerer das Segel die Arbeit machen zu lassen.

Mehr fllt mir immo net ein.

Lg, Howie

----------


## brocke

Sehr wichtig ist auch, wie das Segel im Wasser zum wind liegt !! 
Ich hatte auch immer Probleme das Segel aus dem Wasser zu drcken ... Aber wenn der Mast rechtwinklig zum Wind liegt und man den Mast nur 15 cm aus dem Wasser hebt fhrt der Wind von alleine unter und hebt das Segel mit Leichtigkeit aus dem Wasser ...
Also erst immer das Segel im Wasser "zurechtlegen" bis es rechtwinklig zum Wind liegt und dann wird es einfach das Segel aus dem Wasser zudrcken und die richtige Startposition hat man dann auch um sich gleich aus dem Wasser aufs Brett ziehen zu lassen !

bis dahin

----------


## anna32

Am Anfang die Gabel deutlich tiefer machen, kann man dann wieder hher stellen, wenn man den Dreh raus hat.
Gru, anna

----------


## Mick

nein, nein, es ist kein 12.0er lappen, ich danke euch allen erst mal und werd es mit den Tipps einfach nochmal versuchen und es euch dann wissen lassen wenn es klappt! Thanx

----------


## tigger1983

wenn dein bord nicht gerade mini ist kannst du auch die gabel ber das Heck ziehen so das das volumen des boards das segel aus dem wasser drckt. Dann liegt das segel frei und du kannst loslege.

mfg

----------


## Tom_

> Sehr wichtig ist auch, wie das Segel im Wasser zum wind liegt !! 
> [...] Also erst immer das Segel im Wasser "zurechtlegen" bis es rechtwinklig zum Wind liegt und dann wird es einfach das Segel aus dem Wasser zudrcken [...]



Das mit dem "zurechtlegen" ist einfacher gesagt als getan. Hab anfaenglich versucht irgendwie mit dem Segel in die richtige Position zu schwimmen, ist aber sehr kraftraubend.
Also am Besten (oder jedenfalls funktionierts so recht einfach) das Brett packen und mit dem Brett rumschwimmen bis das Segel richtig liegt, dann ggf. die Nase unterm Unterliek durchtreten, damit man das Heck zu sich bekommt und das Segel am Mast anheben.

Viel Erfolg,
Tom

----------


## Max86

Ich wrde vielleicht mal versuchen das Segel nicht einfach nur nach oben zu drcken! Ich finde es geht besser wenn man den Mast etwas oberhalb der Gabel grefit und dann richtung Wind schwimmt! Beim schwimmen musst du dann gar nicht mehr soo viel Druck nach oben aufbringen! Einfach Zeit lassen das spart Kraft!

----------


## cracks

kleine hilfe, fr die die es ntig haben:
den gabelbaum ber das heck vom board ziehen.
ihn also als lift benutzen.

----------


## giraffee

> kleine hilfe, fr die die es ntig haben:
> den gabelbaum ber das heck vom board ziehen.
> ihn also als lift benutzen.



Steht doch schon oben  :Wink:

----------


## Surfbr

Hi, ich mach es immer so, dass man am mast weit oben anfst und dann rckwrtsschwimmen, damit das Wasser vom Segel runtergeht. Ab da ist es total easy. gru

----------


## Gnome

> kleine hilfe, fr die die es ntig haben:
> den gabelbaum ber das heck vom board ziehen.
> ihn also als lift benutzen.




und wenn die gabel, dann doch so hoch ist und nicht mehr ans heck kommt, kann man folgendes machen; mit der spteren segelhand die hintere fussschlaufe greifen und dann den arm als brettverlngerung benutzen. jetzt kann man die gabel einfach ber den arm ziehen und so das segel rausziehen.

kann sein das der neo das nicht hundertmal mitmacht, bei mir sieht man aber nichts  :Wink:

----------


## Jens-K.

und wenn du dir zu den ganzen Tips noch eine Schwimmweste (son Gardasee Ding oder hnlich) anziehst, wirst du merken was so ein paar Liter mehr Auftrieb helfen das Segel hoch zu bringen.  :Smile: 
schaffste schon!

----------


## felix231

wichtig ist auch das der amst nicht gegen den wind zeigt  am besten ist es wenn er vom wind weg zeigt und du dann am mast ziehender weise zum wind schwimmst.
dabei den mast natrlich nicht unter wasser drcken :Wink: 
und dann halt ads segel ber dich ziehen...

----------

